# Thinking about agility



## cody (Dec 10, 2007)

Go for it. It is a lot of fun. If you are not sure where to go contact the obedience clubs around you and see if they have a class. Ideally you want to find a place that doesn't get you on obstacles right away. There is a lot of foundation work that it helps to have down first. Your guys are not too young.


----------



## bizzy (Mar 30, 2007)

They are not to young. But you want to take time to condtion them to jumping thier full height.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Our training facility has a puppy agility classes for those too young to do all that jumping and weaving. They also have steps into training. The first class is agility skills and we would have gone on from there.

It's a blast. Tucker did a little agility...


----------



## hawtee (Nov 1, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the world of agility..you actually have 2 agility clubs in Springfield, 
If you go to cleanrun.com ..events...and clubs you will see both listed and what they offer for training.. they are not to young to learn. Both you and you pups will have a wondeful time.


----------



## pdbrady1 (Dec 18, 2007)

Thank you for the suggestions, I checked out that site and got info on both of the clubs. Now I just have to convince my hubby!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Another suggestion...ask to volunteer at a trial....
Let them know you are new to the sport and want to learn...they ALWAYS need help at trials!


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Sorry this is late to you. But agility is the most funnest dog sport...along with obedience! Anyways,my advice to you is find a good instructor and ask around, e-mail people and call them. If you don't like how they treat you or the dog, find a new one. I've ran into problems and have moved onto someone who I trust with my life. Have fun, and read up on agility, study the rules and know them, also, get some good agility books, there are many good ones out there. If you need a list of some...I have many to give you. Good luck, and most important, have fun, and make it fun for your dog!! Good luck to you and have fun training!

Caryn and Maddie


----------



## katieanddusty (Feb 9, 2006)

It is really really important to find out a potential instructor's reputation among local agility people (other than their students). Not because of rivalry/drama type stuff or anything like that, there isn't really any of that in agility, but the people who compete next to them every weekend and watch them interact with their dogs will be able to give you the most reliable opinion. So when you go to volunteer at trials, which is also a good idea, make sure you ask everyone you talk to what they think of the potential instructors. Dusty's first instructor was not the best and it turns out everyone around here knows it, but I didn't go to any trials before we started training so I didn't know.


----------

